
ARM says its next processors will outperform Intel laptop chips - Osiris
https://www.engadget.com/2018/08/16/arm-says-chips-will-outperform-intel-laptop-cpus/
======
sounds
Well, I can estimate my performance will surpass last years' shipping CPUs
too.

Because I'm the one making the estimate.

ARM is definitely a juggernaut these days and it's great Intel has
competition.

But it's not an Apples-to-Apples comparison to pit your roadmapped, vapor
product against Intel's shipping CPUs.

